# Karcher - Under Chassis Cleaner



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

was looking in the auto express mag and found this http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/050420001
what do we think


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Overpriced would be my thoughts, the lances on their own can do pretty much the same job at a lot less money, less bending down to be done with that contraption right enough


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That does look good, nice invention.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I am liking that! Beats me laying on a SnapOn mat! How much pressure does it produce though?


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> I am liking that! Beats me laying on a SnapOn mat! How much pressure does it produce though?


You can use the underbody lance which would help?


----------



## Dirtyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

I've just started using our old rotating garden sprinkler. Put it under the car at one end than slowly pull the hose under the length of the car. Seems to work a treat and gets everywhere under the car really wet.


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

Dirtyboy said:


> I've just started using our old rotating garden sprinkler. Put it under the car at one end than slowly pull the hose under the length of the car. Seems to work a treat and gets everywhere under the car really wet.


haha thats not a bad idea at all:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> I am liking that! Beats me laying on a SnapOn mat! How much pressure does it produce though?


Hi minimadgriff, this might be a silly question, but this water jetting would it affect the bushes on the car at all, the rear and the front.


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Ive got me self 1 of these there great even for my car thats been lowered

http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=194


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

OILRS said:


> Ive got me self 1 of these there great even for my car thats been lowered
> 
> http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=194


That's what I meant, bit cheaper than the fandangled thingy


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes, but the MM one has 3 heads, a rinse to clear salt, trapped muck etc, then one for shampoo/cleaning then the third one which applies a protectant.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I was thinking pressure blasting the underneath, will it affect the bushes on the car at all, like perish them with water and salt....

In otherwords would water affect the bushes on the car, i know its a silly question, but one question that popped in my head.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> I was thinking pressure blasting the underneath, will it affect the bushes on the car at all, like perish them with water and salt....
> 
> In otherwords would water affect the bushes on the car, i know its a silly question, but one question that popped in my head.


No more than driving around when it's peeing down I doubt


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks to be an angled detergent style lance with low pressure, better off getting an angled/adjustable lance which are less than half the price, and much better suited!


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a spare old lance for my washer, planning on attempting to put a bend in the end of it next spring!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Marcos999 said:


> I have a spare old lance for my washer, planning on attempting to put a bend in the end of it next spring!


If it's a metal one, fill it with fine sand before attempting the bend, it should prevent it from kinking.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Dirtyboy said:


> I've just started using our old rotating garden sprinkler. Put it under the car at one end than slowly pull the hose under the length of the car. Seems to work a treat and gets everywhere under the car really wet.


been doing that ages

http://detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=150444 




Trip tdi said:


> Hi minimadgriff, this might be a silly question, but this water jetting would it affect the bushes on the car at all, the rear and the front.


I cant see it been an issue they get soaked when driving only place im carefull of is the turret top bearings at the top of the front struts :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats very clever that idea, andy monty, nice one...

Andy monty, what is the turret bearings at the top front struts.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

this part

http://www.fiatforum.com/grande-pun...-top-bearing-removal-service-replacement.html

(had trouble with my last car had one done under warranty then it went again so i DIYed it rather than pay dealer rates) The new car has been flooded with Dynax UB to see if it stops some of the crap from getting in there (probably more down to Fiats build quality than anything else  )


----------



## Dirtyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Unrelated post @ Andy Monty

My first name is Andy and nickname is Monty - Keep thinking its myself when I see your posts:lol:


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> If it's a metal one, fill it with fine sand before attempting the bend, it should prevent it from kinking.


Never thought of that, cheers. My dad's a plumber, was going to borrow his pipe bender.


----------

